# Otoendoscopy - Code??



## lapcpc (Feb 6, 2017)

Procedure performed was bilateral myringotomies with pressure equalization tube placement and bilateral otoendoscopy.  Wondering if there is a separate CPT code for the otoendoscopy?  

Thanks, Lori


----------



## jocoffey (Feb 9, 2017)

*otoendoscope*

Lori,

                If the otoendoscope was used in conjunction with performing the bilateral myringotomies with tubes, the scope would be included in that procedure.

                The scope would not be billed separately.  I hope this helps.


----------

